# University of Wittenberg



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2005)

The University of Wittenberg was founded on October 18, 1502 by the Saxon Prince Elector Frederic the Wise (Friedrich dem Weisen). It soon became the "cradle of the Reformation."


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Oct 16, 2005)

Random sidenote, because I'm reading it at the moment: Hamlet was a student at Wittenberg before returning to Denmark after his father's death...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> Random sidenote, because I'm reading it at the moment: Hamlet was a student at Wittenberg before returning to Denmark after his father's death...



That's interesting. Do you see any signs of an intended reference to Martin Luther or the Reformation?

Shakespeare's reference to Hamlet's studies at Wittenberg is also interesting in light of the fact that the real historical Hamlet lived centuries before the Wittenberg University was founded. 

Wittenberg is also associated with Christopher Marlowe's _Doctor Faustus_.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> ...



I've read articles discussing whether or not Hamlet is Catholic or Protestant. Historically, of course, he would be Catholic, but there's a lot of fun quibbling on minor points like this, with a lot of the evidence coming from Ophelia's funeral scene. I must say, I don't think Hamlet seems very Protestant, with his reluctance to kill Claudius in the middle or his prayers for fear he will go to heaven. Of course, even Shakespeare's own religion is pretty hotly debated; I'm not sure how much credibility I give to the rumors of a connection to Catholicism... What do you think?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> I've read articles discussing whether or not Hamlet is Catholic or Protestant. Historically, of course, he would be Catholic, but there's a lot of fun quibbling on minor points like this, with a lot of the evidence coming from Ophelia's funeral scene. I must say, I don't think Hamlet seems very Protestant, with his reluctance to kill Claudius in the middle or his prayers for fear he will go to heaven. Of course, even Shakespeare's own religion is pretty hotly debated; I'm not sure how much credibility I give to the rumors of a connection to Catholicism... What do you think?



I too sense an ambivalence about Protestant religion in both Shakespeare and the Hamlet story. The ghost, for example, is he a lying demon as 16th century Protestant theology might suggest or does he come from purgatory which would be consistent with Anglo-Catholic theology? Shakespeare the man made much reference to the Geneva Bible in his works and knew it well, but his ribald humor which comes out in certain plays might suggest that he had a form of religion but not the substance. 

Here's an interesting read on Hamlet's ghost.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 16, 2005)

There is a review on another board here of Linda Hoff's book "Hamlet's Choice" in which Hoff makes the argument that Hamlet is an allegory of the Reformation. Unfortunately this book is out of print and most copies are over $100.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 16, 2005)

Andrew (Evie, and Thom),
Thanks much for those links. This is an interesting thread.
I have posted in another thread Calvin's interpretation of Samuel's "shade," which is substantially the same as the Geneva Bible's notes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2006)




----------

